

The Granite Mountain Hotshots Yarnell Fire Investigation - jackhammer2022
http://www.gq.com/long-form/no-exit

======
martinjones
These "Snow Fall" type stories definitely look good, but taking over scrolling
is going too far. You've got to let browsers be browsers! Playing an animation
before you can see content is very 2001.

